# Snap.do lässt sich nicht deinstallieren



## Roraty (31. Januar 2014)

*Snap.do lässt sich nicht deinstallieren*

Hallo,

Ich hab mir snap.do engine eingefangen, aber es lässt sich nicht deinstallieren. Ich klick auf systemsteuerung - programme deinstallieren, wähle snap.do aus, klick auf deinstallieren und nicht passiert... hab snap.do auf dem Internet explorer gestoppt und entfernt, firefox hat nichts anderes als Gracemonkey bei mir und es ging trotzdem nicht. Wie gehts den dan?


----------



## ΔΣΛ (31. Januar 2014)

*AW: Snap.do lässt sich nicht deinstallieren*

Versuche es einmal mit diesen beiden Programmen :
• Malwarebytes Anti-Malware - Download - CHIP
• IObit Uninstaller - Download - CHIP

Darf ich fragen, wie du dir dies eingefangen hast ?


----------



## wievieluhr (31. Januar 2014)

*AW: Snap.do lässt sich nicht deinstallieren*

wollte wohl einer den Pornhub-Downloader 

bei jeder installation Brain.exe nutzen klingt jetzt böse aber von alleine hat sich das ding sicher nicht installiert ...


----------



## Roraty (31. Januar 2014)

Der iobit uninstaller hat funktioniert  danke dir viel mals 

Hab ich wohl bei einem programm nicht aufgepasst


----------



## ΔΣΛ (31. Januar 2014)

*AW: Snap.do lässt sich nicht deinstallieren*

Schön das du es losgeworden bist.
Auch wenn man beim installieren möchte das dies so schnell wie möglich geschieht, sollte man immer genau lesen was alles mit installiert wird, und dies abwählen wenn möglich, wenn dies nicht möglich ist, ist es das beste die Software zu meiden, einen besseren Rat kann ich dir dahingehend nicht geben.
Die Verbreiter hoffen primär darauf das die Nutzer nichts lesen und stumpf auf weiter klicken, das ist die Masche womit sie dies alles verbreiten können.
Ich würde an deiner stelle noch einen Kompletten Viren-scann machen, am besten außerhalb von Windows in einem Live-System, zb damit (Kaspersky Rescue Disk - Download - CHIP) habe ich schon gute Erfahrungen gemacht (funktioniert auch mit USB Sticks), hat die beste Erkennungsrate.


----------



## Roraty (1. Februar 2014)

ist schon erledigt  laut der kaspersky rescue war Da war kein Trojaner mehr drauf. Das hatte zu vor Avira erledigt ^.^


----------

